# Parc Soleil vs International Drive



## MountainGal (Nov 22, 2009)

Just reserved one week at Parc Soleil end of Feb 2010.  From some of the posts I'm now questioning whether I should have reserved Internationl Drive instead.  Sounds as if there are no restaurants within walking distance of Parc Soleil.  How about International Drive?  I don't mind driving, but if we have local options, that would be nice.  Also availability between the two locations for grocery shopping (Super WalMart).  No children will be with us so I'd like to receive some feedback on location.


----------



## miketv (Nov 22, 2009)

I-Drive has the outlet malls directly behind, a Publix across the street and lots of food options within walking distance.  Parc Soleil opened in May and they haven't built up the surrounding area yet.

You can't go wrong with either and if you have a car you should be fine because everything is within a 5-10 minute drive.

I'm booked at I-Drive in March because I just bought resale and it's home resort.

Enjoy


----------



## MountainGal (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

Do you know if Parc Soleil's gym is up and running?


----------



## miketv (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't been there yet but i'm sure someone who has pipes in with an answer.  This site is great for people providing timeshare advice.  

I'm sure you'll have a fabulous time.


----------



## miketv (Nov 22, 2009)

MountainGal  - check out this link as it seems the gym is operational.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=106715&highlight=soleil


----------



## lvkcwalker (Nov 22, 2009)

We were at Parc Soleil last week. We stayed at I-Drive in April. Parking @ Parc Soleil is in parking garage with easy access into the facilities. Parking at I-Drive is a nightmare when returning after dark -- rarely is there a parking space near your building unless you are in Bldg 1 near the front entrance--then you can park in the overflow lot and have a short walk. As said before the Premium Outlets are right next door with dining options, Publix is across the street as is an Outback Restaurant. There is a Subway in the Publix shopping center. 

We found driving to Disney much easier from Parc Soleil than from I-Drive. And we did not use I-4 at all; we accessed all of the Disney Parks using the Hotel Blvd access passed Downtown Disney and continued thru the Disney roadways following their signage. It was quick and easy--far less congested than travelling on I-4 to get to the parks.  You will defnitely need a car to get around this area; but as previously said there are many, many shops, restaurants, etc within 5-10 minutes from Parc Soleil. 

The rooms are definitely a bit smaller at Parc Soleil than at I-Drive but quite comfortable nontheless. Other than a problem we water pressure on 2 occasions we were very impressed and would return there...no question. The Fitness Center and Restaurant are open in building 2 and I believe that the spa was also ...although we did not use any of these options.  There is a large zero-entry pool with a huge water slide feature surrounded by 3 (maybe it was 4) larger hot tubs and also a smaller reflecting pool and another larger hot tub, and there are a large number of lounge chairs around the entire pool complex.


----------



## akyam (Nov 23, 2009)

How difficult is it to get around from I-drive without a car?  I'll be there next year with 2 young kids (4 and 7).

thanks.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Nov 23, 2009)

We just got back from I-Drive.  You can walk directly across the street to Outback & Publix.  There is also a Subway (or some sandwich shop) there as well.  The outlet mall is right there - with a large food court for casual, quick fare.

You will need a car I would think.  The driving is extremely easy!  I always rent a car with a gps to tell me where to go.  You just plug in your destination (which is preprogrammed) and it will tell you exactly what to do.  From the I-Drive location to Disney was quite an easy drive - straight forward, no traffic.

I heard something about a shuttle to Disney, but it is limited and it would tie you to the shuttles schedule (as opposed to your kids schedules).

My vote - rent a car.


----------



## lvkcwalker (Nov 23, 2009)

I would opt for renting a car also. Yes, the mall is next door and publix, outback, and subway across the street -- but it is still a long walk for little ones. I-Drive does have a shuttle to Disney for a fee and thenyou are locked in to specific times...not my way of vacationing! Besides by the time you pay the fee to get to the parks for 4 people, you might as well have the car and pay Disney to park for $14 a day...or you can drive to Downtown Disney and take the Disney shuttle busses from there for free!


----------



## Purseval (Nov 23, 2009)

If you have a car the Parc Soleil is very convenient.  If you exit the resort and take a right, Downtown Disney, a Publix and a ton of restaurants/entertainment are less than 5 minutes away.  If you take a left and go straight there is a post office and a Super Walmart, again less than 5 minutes away.  Continue another 5 minutes past the Walmart and you run right into a Whole Foods Market (if you're into organic foods) and Universal Studios.  Make a left just before Universal Studios and you can stop in and see Judi, the ReMax Timeshare resale specialist  

If you wanted to go to Seaworld it's another 5-minute ride.  Make a left leaving the resort, make a right at the traffic light (going straight through that same light brings you to the post office/Walmart/Universal) and go straight to Seaworld.  If you go past Seaworld you end up at International Drive.  

The I-Drive location is better if you want to walk to shopping/restaurants or the I-Drive Trolley.  It's definitely better if you don't have a car but I wouldn't be surprised if Parc Soleil didn't have shuttle service.  I would call and ask them about that.



lvkcwalker said:


> you might as well have the car and pay Disney to park for $14 a day...or you can drive to Downtown Disney and take the Disney shuttle busses from there for free!



The security folks at DTD get very suspicious when they see cars parked near shops that don't open for hours, it's a good way to get yourself towed.


----------



## Elster (Nov 23, 2009)

I didnt want to hi-jack this thread but my questions are now related.
So I am off to Florida for the first time in December, and am staying at the HGVC International Drive. I didnt intend to hire a car but hopefull some kind folks here can give me some pointers...

how much is a taxi from the airport to I-drive hilton, approx
I dont intend to visit Disney but fully in intend to do Universal Studio's and the other parks on a the Florida Flexticket...

So i guess I am asking, what's the traveling like and can I get everywhere I need to go with the shuttles/I-ride

Can anyone recommend some decent places to eat ?

Thanks the help...


----------



## toontoy (Nov 23, 2009)

We I took a cab there about a year ago it was in the 45 dollar range.

 We found it was better just to rent a car fron enterprise, they are not at the airport but have a shuttle. The rates were pretty low and I picked the car up and met everyone with baggage while they waited for it. All in all it was a bit faster but you need to be somewhat familair with the airport.

 The i ride trolly thing goes to sea world and close to universal but you need to cross the freeway on a somewhat busy street, me and my brother and their kids did it, it was safe just busy. On the way back we took a cab. cab's were about $10-15 from Universal to the resort, it depended on traffic. 

Hope that helps


----------



## linsj (Nov 23, 2009)

Elster said:


> how much is a taxi from the airport to I-drive hilton, approx
> I dont intend to visit Disney but fully in intend to do Universal Studio's and the other parks on a the Florida Flexticket...
> 
> So i guess I am asking, what's the traveling like and can I get everywhere I need to go with the shuttles/I-ride
> ...



If you're not in a hurry and don't have a large group, the airport shuttle is much cheaper than a taxi. (I can't remember, but it may be $15 round trip per person.) The I-Drive HGVC has a free shuttle bus to Universal and Sea World; the latter is also a quick ride on the trolley. Unlike everyone else here, I never rent a car in Orlando.

There are dozens of restaurants on the trolley route; you're sure to find something you like.


----------



## Purseval (Nov 23, 2009)

Elster said:


> I didnt want to hi-jack this thread but my questions are now related.
> So I am off to Florida for the first time in December, and am staying at the HGVC International Drive. I didnt intend to hire a car but hopefull some kind folks here can give me some pointers...
> 
> how much is a taxi from the airport to I-drive hilton, approx
> I dont intend to visit Disney but fully in intend to do Universal Studio's and the other parks on a the Florida Flexticket...



http://www.mearstransportation.com/TaxiFareEstimator.asp



> So i guess I am asking, what's the traveling like and can I get everywhere I need to go with the shuttles/I-ride



I wouldn't do it but yes, you can.



> Can anyone recommend some decent places to eat ?
> 
> Thanks the help...



Every type of food you can imagine is in Orlando so narrowing it down depends on what you are looking for.  If you are looking to save some money you could go here:

http://www.restaurant.com/

and click on the zipcode for Orlando.  Most restaurants also post their menus there also so you can see what they have.  Don't buy anything right away, let them email you with their specials and you will get them at 80-90% off the listed prices, $4 for a $25 certificate.


----------



## itradehilton (Nov 23, 2009)

When we stayed at I-Drive we got an Entertainment coupon book and saved on dinners at the many retaurants up and down I-drive. We had a car so it was very easy.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 23, 2009)

We were at I-Drive over spring break last April and stayed in Building 7.

We did the Disney visit and was very grateful we rented a car.   It made getting around carefree.   I think the statement that parking is a nightmare is a bit overstated as long as you are able bodied and can walk.

It was annoying to come back after 10pm and not get a parking space near our building.   What that meant was we parked near the Pizza Hut and small pool near the neighboring (non-HGVC) parking structure and walked a few minutes.   After walking all over the Disney parks, walking a bit more to the unit wasn't a big deal...just not convienent.  On at least one occasion I dropped off our carload in front of the building, then drove on and parked.

Oh, we were very impressed by the size and selection of the Publix grocery store!!!   

I think if I were going to go to visit Sea World and other non-Disney attractions I might stay at the HGVC Sea World location...but it's not a big deal either way.

We enjoyed our stay at I-Drive very much, even if they wouldn't let me swim in the lake.


----------

